# large milk bottle?



## lego110 (May 24, 2008)

I have a milk bottle that is 18ins. I got it two years ago for christmas. The front has "milk 1890". I would like to know more about this bottle. The back has a pic of a cow. The bottle has a large star.


----------



## lego110 (May 24, 2008)

front of bottle


----------



## lego110 (May 24, 2008)

the back, and there is a star on the bottom


----------



## lego110 (May 24, 2008)

i can't belive this. Rare milk bottle - London, Ontario Collectibles For Sale - Kijiji London, Onta


----------



## privvydigger (May 25, 2008)

put it on the bay with a 500.00 reserve


----------



## woody (May 25, 2008)

I believe your milk bottle is a reproduction or fantasy bottle.


----------



## Brains (May 25, 2008)

i would have to agree, looks too new to be that old. The $500 one is askin way too much, on the columbus, ohio craigslist we have a guy who wants $500 for a hemingray 42, thats 1000 times the book value (actually it's more like an infinate amount as thats how common 42's are) so i would assume the guy askin 500 for the bottle is just hopin to strike it rich. But hey, if you got it for christmas it shouldnt mater what it's worth, it's a christmas present and those are allways good.


----------



## diggincajun (Jun 28, 2008)

I would also agree that this is a reproduction and not original. Keep it as the gift it was intended to be. Enjoy


----------



## popster (Jun 28, 2008)

I saw one of these these cool bottles other day at an antique shop in Spirit Lake, IA. It was $40-$60 and had a large star on the bottom. it looked like a repro display bottle to me.


----------

